# What do you folks think?



## tween_the_banks (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey folks, over the past year, my wife has taken her photography skills a bit more serious and she's beginning to make money with her camera. I want to get her a new lens for Christmas but I've watched 30 different YouTube videos on several different lenses and I'm more unsure now than I was before watching the videos. So I figured I'd just seek advice here. I guess I should first let you all know that she has a Canon t5i. I've read that it's essentially the same as a 700D but please correct me if I'm wrong.
So here's what I know...
She has mentioned wanting a wide angle lens and a macro lens. After watching the videos, I believe a wide angle lens would benefit her more during her photo shoots considering she's usually taking family pictures and sometimes pet pictures. I'm sure there are many creative ways to incorporate a macro lens but I believe a wide angle would be more versatile. So far I'm torn between the EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 and the 10-18mm. The 10-18mm seems to be a bit more sharp but it doesn't give as much width.
I can afford either but what I'm really seeking from you all is advice. What lens, under $600 would make you kick yourself if you accidentally left it at home while going to take pictures for a hard working paying family.
Right now she has a standard lens and a 50mm.
Hope you can help me get her the perfect Christmas present.
Thanks,
Tween


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Well sir,,,, I guess I should ask, does she do portraits, or landscape photography, mostly? If you're looking at a f3.5-4.5 and she has a 50mm, maybe you might want to go with a 20-35 or a 35-70,you can get them with macro, if she does mostly portraits it seems to me that a 10-18 or a 10-22 is too wide, their good for landscapes, portrait lenses are usually 35-70,,,,up to 135 mm,,,,


----------



## BERN (Dec 1, 2015)

In your price range I recommend the Canon 100mm F2.0 EF. It is an excellent portrait lens and is a macro as well. It sells new at a popular Atlanta dealer for around ~$450

I have the 100mm f2.8 L and it is superb but I think it is a couple hundred out of your range.


By the way and for what it is worth to you. The conventional wisdom is that wide angle lenses are not ideal for portrait photography. The inherent distortion is not flattering to the human face.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice folks. So far the 100mm L series seems like the best choice.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Don't think you could go wrong with a prime lens.  Good advice given by these guys.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 16, 2015)

It cost me a pretty penny but I went ahead and bought her the 100mm L series.
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Good choice - she will get some brilliant shots with it!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## BERN (Dec 18, 2015)

Great! Hope she loves it.


----------

